# Best method for cabinet door "concealed" opening



## nermoria (Aug 7, 2020)

Alright so here I have a piece I'm working on (fireplace built in) and I can't figure out the best way to do what I want.

Here is a rough diagram of the portion I am working on where the left side is supposed to open to the right but when closed , look like it's all just one wall. So in that sense a "concealed" cabinet door. The trouble I'm having is that none of the hinges I have tried are able to open. The mitered boards on the door get caught on the boards on the cabinet. Is there any sort of hinge I can get that either shifts the door to the left or forward when you go to open it?

https://ibb.co/JpnmN51


aside from a hinge, I'm thinking I can miter half of the miter on the cabinet door to the opposite side and it would still somewhat blend in, but if there is a way for the cabinet door maple and cabinet maple to sit completely flush with the ability to open, I would prefer that. thanks


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi and welcome! Please post a picture rather than a link and we'll try to help. 

First timers posting links don't get much response around here. We tend to worry about sketchy links.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Have you looked at SOSS hinges? Note that they require very precise installation.


----------



## furnacefighter15 (Jun 21, 2020)

Where are you putting the hinges? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

